# Defense and other stats to chew on



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Opposition Points in the paint per game:

#1 Dallas 32.6
#13 Detroit 35.3
#15 San Antonio 35.7

Rebounds per game:

#6 Dallas 42.7
#11 San Antonio 41.9
#16 Detroit 41.4

Opponent FG%:
Dallas .441
San Antonio .425
Detroit .446

Opponent Assist per game:

Dallas 17.3
San Antonio 16.1
Detroit 18.4

Steals per game:

Dallas 7.48
San Antonio 6.07
Detroit 6.57

Blocks per game:

Dallas 6.18
San Antonio 5.58
Detroit 5.95

Mavericks play no defense.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Opposition Points in the paint per game:
> 
> #1 Dallas 32.6
> #13 Detroit 35.3
> ...


These 4 stats are a direct contradiction to the popular misbelief that the Mavericks have no interior defensive presence. Diop and Dampier may not be the 'sexy' names everyone knows, but they get the job done inside defensively, and thats something this team hasn't had at least since Mark Cuban bought the team.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Who is saying that Dallas still doesn't play defense? Am I just to looking in the right place, or what? It seems the general consensus is that Dallas is entirely different this season on the defensive end than in previous seasons...


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Who is saying that Dallas still doesn't play defense? Am I just to looking in the right place, or what? It seems the general consensus is that Dallas is entirely different this season on the defensive end than in previous seasons...


Its definately not as widespread as it used to be, but read up on some of the "contender" type threads, and you'll still see the argument most often used against the Mavs is their lack of defense overall or their lack of interior defensive presence.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

And of course Sponge Chuck Fat Pants and Kenny "The Dolt" Smith who take every opportunity they can find to spew unfounded garbage about the Mavs and defense.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

@ 37-10 weve given up 10 100 point games to the opposition...we are 5-5 in these contest


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> @ 37-10 weve given up 11 100 point games to the opposition...we are 6-5 in these contest



@ 39-7 detroits given up 11 100 point games...they are 9-2 in these contest


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Thats a good stat Dragnsmke, here's a quote from Rashard Lewis

"You can tell they're a better defensive team," said Rashard Lewis, held to nine points on 1-of-11 shooting. "They took me out. I couldn't get anything rolling."


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> @ 37-10 weve given up 10 100 point games to the opposition...we are 5-5 in these contest


@ 37-10 the Spurs have given up 4 100 point games...they are 0-4 in these contest


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> @ 37-10 weve given up 10 100 point games to the opposition...we are 5-5 in these contest


@ 31-16 the Suns have given up 20 100 point games... they are 7-13 in these contest...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

JoHo said:


> Thats a good stat Dragnsmke, here's a quote from Rashard Lewis
> 
> "You can tell they're a better defensive team," said Rashard Lewis, held to nine points on 1-of-11 shooting. "They took me out. I couldn't get anything rolling."


yeah, figured we would get a kick outta that...Man those Pistons are good no matter how you try to slice it.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

It looks as if they won't be getting 72-10 this season, what kind of record do you see them finishing with (39-7 now)

I can see about 68-14


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> @ 37-10 weve given up 10 100 point games to the opposition...we are 5-5 in these contest


the Heat have given up 20 100 point games...they are 6-14 in these contest



(I really dont think the Heat are contenders but had to be fair...)


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

JoHo said:


> It looks as if they won't be getting 72-10 this season, what kind of record do you see them finishing with (39-7 now)
> 
> I can see about 68-14


60-63...they will ahve an injury and they will spiral(if thats what you call a 60+ win season)


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Have the Pistons ever had a key injury? They must have some good trainers

If they were to go 61-21, that means they would go 22-14 for the rest of the season. I don't see that. The Pistons are hungry for home court advantage the whole way through the playoffs


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

JoHo said:


> Have the Pistons ever had a key injury? They must have some good trainers
> 
> If they were to go 61-21, that means they would go 22-14 for the rest of the season. I don't see that. The Pistons are hungry for home court advantage the whole way through the playoffs


dont forget once they have "officially" locked the #1 seed in the east they will start resting some...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Briefly: The Mavericks have held the last six opponents to 32-of-102 shooting on 3-pointers (31.4 percent). "More than anything, we're fortunate that teams have missed some shots," Johnson said. "We try to keep a man between the basket and the player with the ball. And contesting shots has been a big emphasis for us." ... The near loss of a 30-point lead against Chicago last week is long forgotten. Or is it? Johnson said he learned a valuable lesson in that game. "That was partly my responsibility," he said of the blown lead, which ended up as a four-point win. "I kind of went away from what I like to do. Normally, I'll play those third quarters really hard. But we went away from that. I won't do that again."


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Focus is on getting physical
Coach has tried to whip them into shape, but have teams noticed?



10:49 PM CST on Monday, February 6, 2006
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News



After more than half a season of demanding a more physical style from his team, Avery Johnson said the Mavericks are making progress. 

For a dissenting opinion, we give you Phil Jackson. 

"They're not a physical team," the Lakers coach said Monday. "Not that I remember. That's not their style. They play an open-court game." 

And just like that, any perception that the Mavericks have become more physical was thrown for a loss. While Jackson said the Mavericks' defense has shown improvement, he thinks that's more a product of their pace than their physicality. 

"The two games we've played against them, I think they're playing better defense," Jackson said. "They're more [conscious] of it. But that's more tempo. They're not playing at that outrageous tempo they did before." 

Johnson readily admits his team is not as physical as he wants it to be. But he knows it is making strides, even if the rest of the NBA isn't noticing yet. And he said he believes he can make a difference in teaching a physical style. 

"Absolutely, it's my job to teach it," he said. "A lot of times, we'll say: 'He's not a physical player.' Sometimes, that gives guys an out."


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Reliving the moment: It got lost in the moment of Tuesday's win over the Lakers, but the Mavericks tied their best defensive first quarter in franchise history when they limited LA to 10 points. 

"That first-quarter defense probably was as good as I've seen in a long time," Johnson said. "No matter who you do it to, when you hold a team to 10 points in a quarter, that's pretty special."


----------

